# Options for keeping firearms readily available but secure.



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

With my daughter turning one soon Im looking for options for keeping my guns ready to fire yet secure and out of reach from her. Right now they are in/on nightstand and shotgun under bed. Ive seen the little safes with the hand indention on top with buttons to put a code in but I'm looking for better options. What are you guys recommendations?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd like to know some options as well. My little girl will be walking soon, so I need to figure something out. So far the best thing I can find is the Gun Vault safes like you were talking about with the finger combination.


----------



## WickedWaze (Feb 9, 2012)

Place them up some place high out of reach. Level 3 retention holsters can sometimes be used as well.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Get a gun safe. Shelves and drawers won't stop kids from getting into things.

At a sleepover years ago, a friend of mine found his dad's old pistol, pointed it at me, and pulled the trigger. Obviously, the pistol wasn't loaded or I wouldn't be typing this. Youngsters can't comprehend some things and accidents happen all the time. Probably an issue more for little boys than girls, but still.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hang above your door ways so when they say reach for the sky, you can be within reach


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I would probably keep them under lock and key around kids. They are ingenious and will foil plans like keeping it high on a shelf. I don't have any kids, but I just store them in my safe and then lay one out say before bed time.

I think this product is decent. I've seen a better version come out, but I forgot who makes it.

Shotgun-Loc Box


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> With my daughter turning one soon Im looking for options for keeping my guns ready to fire yet secure and out of reach from her. Right now they are in/on nightstand and shotgun under bed. Ive seen the little safes with the hand indention on top with buttons to put a code in but I'm looking for better options. What are you guys recommendations?


Unless your carrying it on your person,lock it in a safe,IMO there is no other option when it comes to kids.You are responsably for your guns,I keep mine loaded and always carry,but I have 2 safes and I use them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Even a cheap upright safe is the best thing you can do, and it can hold all your valuables in addition to protecting your kids, $200-400 for keeping the kids alive and safe, not bad for a 20 year investment.


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

This is the one you mentioned in your post. It has a "No-Eyes Keypad" and a "Biometeric pad" for quick access, even in the dark. http://www.gunvault.com/

There is also biometeric safes for rifles for arround 299.00.

http://www.shopbarska.com/Safes-Quick_Access_Biometric_Rifle_Safe_by_Barska.html


Kascus


----------



## rob85k5 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the multi-vault from gun vault with just the finger key pad. My wife was skeptical and thought my now 8 year old would be able to get in it. Neither he nor she have been able to open it. The code can be any number of the four buttons pressed together or seperate, so the combinations are exponential. I can have it opened and be armed in 3-5 seconds. I keep 5 pistols, ammo and two rifle bolts in it with out issues.

I believe someone makes a shotgun lock box like linked above with a combination lock also, http://shotlock.com/. I prefer the combination over the key for my peace of mind with my kids.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's also important to demystify the curiosity of firearms with kids at an early age. If they would like to handle them I would in a controlled environment allow them to handle a firearm. This along with taking them to the range builds a safe healthy respect for firearms which is far better than any gun lock or safe.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Biometric safe for the handguns is the best way to go that I know of. Not sure of a fast to operate secure way to secure a shotgun....


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> It's also important to demystify the curiosity of firearms with kids at an early age. If they would like to handle them I would in a controlled environment allow them to handle a firearm. This along with taking them to the range builds a safe healthy respect for firearms which is far better than any gun lock or safe.


My daughter will be one in a month. I pretty sure she won't be shooting a gun or handling one for that matter for a long time. She hasn't started walking yet but it won't be long. I don't think a kid needs to be in a gun range shooting before four or so.. Which brings up a new question. When did you guys start teaching your kids about guns?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> My daughter will be one in a month. I pretty sure she won't be shooting a gun or handling one for that matter for a long time. She hasn't started walking yet but it won't be long. I don't think a kid needs to be in a gun range shooting before four or so.. Which brings up a new question. When did you guys start teaching your kids about guns?


My two daughters have watched me clean my guns since they were one month old. At age 2.5 I introduced my oldest daughter to my guns. Asked her if she wanted to hold it etc... She did not at the time.

At age 3.5 I asked her again if she wanted to hold my handgun. This time she said yes. I unloaded it, took the magazine out and checked it 10,000 more times and handed it to her. She felt how heavy it was, looked at it and handed it back to me. 

She now at the age of 6 goes to the range with me and she'll be getting her very own gun (.22 rifle) very soon. When I say range, I mean a private shooting area. I don't think I would take her to a public range yet. Not because she can't handle herself, but because of all the other idiots out there. 

She has seen the destrucitve power of what a bullet/gun does to a deer and has more respect of a gun than most adults I know. All at the age of 6. She goes hunting with me and much more. I didn't lie to her the very first time she asked why I carry a gun sometimes etc... 

It's never too young to "PROPERLY" introduce a child to firearms. Most children can understand more than their parents give them credit for. Guns should be no different than teaching them to ride a bike. Introduce it to them and they will soon grasp the idea and ride away with a better understanding of them.

With all that said, my guns are always "locked" away out of their reach at all times too. I have a gun vault for my handguns for quick access and a big safe for the rifles. I have had someone break into my house and try get access to my guns. He didn't get any of them and he was caught all thanks to my neighbor and my gun safes.

If you want to have quick access to your handgun, the most secure place is on you.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Telum. Thats the information I was looking for. I hope to have her interested in shooting and hunting by six as well!


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I was lucky in raising my daughter and son. Both are in their 30's now. I had a 357 under the mattress where I slept for those 30 years, other guns locked in a simple gun cabinet and never had either of them mess with them. The son had his hunting rifles in the cabinet but by then he was old enough to handle them safely.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Check Harbor Freight for their electronic vaults, battery keypad and key for $30. Mine holds glock and judge.


----------

